# Sargent, Freeport, surfside.



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Prolly a long shot but we are down from Oklahoma on vacation. Haven't been very successful in the surf this year. We are here until Monday and I can pay for fuel and bait. If it was a bay trip we could all go (6) or if farther out probably just me and my boys (14&15). We have poles and know how to use them we just don't necessarily know "how" to do everything as far as fishing the rigs or anything but again we are fishermen and know how to bait and tie our own knots etc. I thought I'd throw it out there and see if I got a bite. Thanks. Derreck. 405/414-0499.


----------



## Robalo2220 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey I ran across your post feel free to contact me Captain JD PM me or Text me 713 446 232.:cheers:


----------

